# Fantasi



## Darius1332 (15/3/18)

Hi All

Looking for Fantasi Grape and Orange any stores in CT have? Otherwise if I can order online that will work too.

Thank you!
~Darius


----------



## BumbleBee (15/3/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looking for Fantasi Grape and Orange any stores in CT have? Otherwise if I can order online that will work too.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty far from CT, but nothing that a courier can't fix 

Check this out:
http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/imported-e-juice-vape-juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332 (15/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm pretty far from CT, but nothing that a courier can't fix




Thank you! Order is in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

